# Tornado em Aldeia Velha (Sabugal) - 27 de Setembro 2013



## DRC (30 Set 2013 às 18:50)

Um tornado terá atingido a povoação de Aldeia Velha, concelho do Sabugal na passada sexta-feira dia 27. 

Partiu várias árvores e chegou a arrancar algumas pela raiz.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos dos estragos, retiradas da página *Aldeia Velha Milhareira*


----------



## Z13 (30 Set 2013 às 21:45)

Belos registos... 

isso numa zona urbana...


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2013 às 01:09)

Os tornados em Portugal são bem mais frequentes do que se julgava no passado, fica mais um registo. Felizmente não atingiu nenhuma povoação.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Out 2013 às 20:39)

podem é estar a chamar tornados a tudo que é vento mais forte.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2013 às 01:00)

Sobre este evento, parece ter sido algo semelhante ao que aconteceu em Montemor-o-Novo, nesse mesmo dia 27.

Tópico e intervenção do IPMA aqui!


----------



## camrov8 (6 Out 2013 às 17:26)

as pessoas esquecem que existem varios fenomenos ligados a ventos fortes, como microbursts, gustnados ou rajadas pelo diferencial termico e ou de pressão


----------



## DRC (6 Out 2013 às 19:12)

Segundo as pessoas que viram o fenómeno, era bem visível o funil.
Causou estragos em árvores e em estruturas mal fixas. Ocorreu numa zona da freguesia conhecida por Ressundoiro.


----------



## jdc (7 Out 2013 às 12:25)

Em parte e compreensível a atitude do IPMA em relação a categoria dos factos, e digo isto porque, só o nome Tornado impõe muito mais respeito que microburst, downburst e outros da mesma família, e se não se consegue ter a certeza absoluta não se deve atribuir, isto porque existem outras implicações, nomeadamente os prêmios de seguros aumentam porque o risco supostamente e maior.


----------

